# Looking for English Jobs



## missabus (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, all. I'm interested in moving to Greece to teach English, but being from the US, I'm having difficulting finding any positions because I don't have a passport from within the EU. I was wondering if anyone had any advice where I could look to find places willing to hire people from outside of the EU to teach English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats a bit of a tall order. Greece is suffering badly from the recession, with many people out of work, so sadly, finding a position whereby a company would employ a non EU citizen at extra cost and hassle isnt going to be easy when even EU citizens are struggling

Jo xxx


----------

